# It's creeping in....



## karlilay

I want a girl so bad I feel like I'm over analysing everything. I sit and re search my symptoms online to see if it matches with people that have had girls. I sit and visualise all the stuff I can buy for the baby.

I darednt even talk about gIrl names. I feel like if I think about it too much and it doesn't come true it will break my heart. I have been sat looking at boy stuff today and I honestly love buying boys bits, but I was young when I had my daughter, I feel like idiot appreciate the time I had with her properly. I feel selfish and guilty for feeling like this :(


----------



## charlene09

Don't feel guilty about wanting a girl. It's every mothers dream to finally have their little princess.

Me and my husband have been trying to conceive now for 7 months & we both really have our hearts set on a little girl. We have 2 boys ATM age 3 and 4, I remember going for my gender scan when I was having my youngest son and I really did believe that he was a girl as my pregnancy was so different, bump shape was different, I had sickness with him which I never did with my eldest, cravings were so different aswell. 
When I walked into the scanning room I was so excited that the sonographer was going to tell me I was having a little princess, how wrong was I? Literally as soon as she started to scan me all I seen was these 2 balls, I was hoping I was just seeing things, but when she said "congratulations it's a boy" my heart sunk, literally sank! I was depressed for days because we only planned on having 2. 
Obviously 3rd time lucky though eh and next time we might just get our little girl. My husband genuinely thought I hated my baby because of my reaction, although I was devastated at the time there is no way on this earth I would change my little boy for the world


----------



## lau86

:hugs: you can't help the way you feel, I think not knowing is worse than finding out and accepting the outcome. For me it was anyway. Are you going to find out gender? (My situation is different I have two boys so having a girl was just the icing on the cake)


----------



## karlilay

Thank you both. I do have a wonderful little girl, so I cant undersnatd how I'd be if I didn't have her. And I love my little boy more than life, and I wouldn't change him for the world. But I cried for days when I found out he was a boy, and I feel exactly the same way this time. 

It's so silly, and I feel silly. 

Providing everything is ok with my little pip on 12 week scan, I will book a gender scan the week of Christmas. I understand totally about knowing, I feel like I need to know so I can move on. :(


----------



## Kay0102

I researched every old wives tale, sent scan to gender experts for Ramzi and EVERYTHING said boy (I have 2 already) I just knew I was carrying another. No sickness for a 3rd time and exactly the same pregnancy. Only looked at boys names and had began to imagine life with 3 boys (even though I really wanted our last baby to be a princess) I couldn't believe it when we went for the gender scan and were told girl. I still don't believe it to be honest and trying not to get attached to her until 20 week scan to doubly confirm. Haven't bought anything yet and the whole shock has taken the happiness and excitement away. It's so strange! Really hope you get your girl xx


----------



## Misscalais

Don't feel bad. You know you will still adore bubby when she or he arrives. I do think you're lucky that you already have a girl though, i have 3 boys and find out tomorrow if 4th bub is a boy or my girl.
Fingers crossed that you do get another little girl though.
I obsess over the old wives tales for gender as well lol but most of them have been wrong for all my pregnancies.


----------



## MrsMcP

I'm glad I'm not the only one already with a girl, wanting another girl. I felt so awful about it! I didn't even realise I felt this way until this week... as scan on thursday approaches. To be honest I'm not even sure if I will mind, but the anticipation of feeling disappointed in the scan if it's a boy is worrying me!

I'm 90% sure this will be our last baby so if it is a boy, accepting that I won't have another girl might be hard x


----------



## ChocolateC

Just found this thread a little late, sorry. I also feel disappointed that I'm preggo with a boy even though I have a girl already. So stupid... everyone says I'm so lucky but I really wanted 2 sisters. We are only having 2 kids so this is it. I'm glad there are other people who are surprised by their reactions to gender. I think for me I really want the 2 kids to be friends and it seems easier to be friends with the same gender when you're young, though when you're older it's not as important and siblings often come together when they're older and over all the rivalry stuff. 
My great-grandmother had 10 boys. When someone asked her if she wanted to try for #11 to get a girl she said, "how ridiculous! If I had another OF COURSE I'd want another boy." :) :)


----------

